# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Waylon Jennings Personal Martin Mandolin A Style w/documentation

## your_diamond

Waylon Jennings Personal Martin Mandolin A Style w/documentation Hard shell Case https://ebay.us/EI9g8R

----------


## pops1

It's been there for a while now. It's a big jump in price just because it was Waylon's, way too much for me and most other folks it seems.

----------


## sgarrity

Ridiculous price.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That never seems to work out no matter who owned it with very few exceptions and this isn't one of them.

----------


## LadysSolo

Seller probably bought it thinking he could resell it and make a killing on it. Didn't seem to work for him. Needs to learn to play it, it seems.

----------


## slimt

The Telecaster would be better.  But not that.

----------


## allenhopkins

Sorta like selling Bill Monroe's favorite banjo...?

----------


## your_diamond

It probably sold for more at Guernsey's Auction, than it will ever sell for again. 
Auction houses spend a lot of money generating interest and cultivating a clientele. 
Plus, it was a charity auction for Phoenix Children's Hospital... so it's a write off for rich people. 

I'd be more interested in how he came to own it & if he could play it. Jessi Colter (his wife) might know.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Over the years we've had a number of this sort of auction that have been discussed. My favorite was *Senator Sheridan Downey's Gibson A-50*.

----------


## Hankchinaski

It sold.. Waylon is solid country gold..

----------


## Hankchinaski

It sold, Waylon is solid country gold..

----------


## Jeff Mando

Hat's off to a seller who can write a good ad and find a buyer willing to pay 5X what a Martin A style sells for to own Waylon's, cracks and all!  Of course, they are Waylon's cracks and they didn't change his strings so his DNA is on them, too.

I'm guessing it went to a memorabilia collector and not necessarily a mandolin player.  Nothing against Waylon, of course.  He was a cool dude.

----------


## NickR

I would have thought that Waylon's mandolin should be covered in leather like his Telecaster. I was told that Tele weighs a ton. I've got Waylon's autobiography and it appears large chunks of "Walk the Line" the film are actually Waylon's experiences which is odd as Johnny Cash's life was so eventful but biopic movies are rarely strictly accurate.

----------


## Mark Gunter

FWIW, Johnny, Waylon, Elvis shared quite a lot of experiences in the early touring days.

----------


## brunello97

Y'all got me looking for a photo and this was all I turned up in an admittedly short search.
Looks like Ol' Waylon with an F style of some kind....Gibson?

Mick

----------

